# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > تغطيات شبكة الناصرة الثقافية >  >  ربع تغطبه ( جماعة اتوار محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم)

## عفاف الهدى

اهلين 
هادي ربع تغطيه لعشرة البنات في فبو الخباز بسنابس
لجماعة انوار محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم

رقيه و تسنيم ومريومه وايه



جنان وزهراء وتسنيم ومريم ومريم

وهذه دعاء وهي بتوزع الماي

وهني حمود ووراه السيده وتقوى وهادي مريم اصغر عضوه في جماعة انوار محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم خساره الصوره ظلمه


مسرح العرائس

انجذاب الأطفال الى مسرح العرائس


وهذه صديقة الأطفال الزهوره كانت تفص على الأطفال قصة اية الأطعام يظهر الحسنان على يمين المسرح


مسرح العرائس لاقى انجذاب كبير من الأطفال 

وكان من ضمن البرنامج المرسم الحسيني باستضافة الفنانه حميده السنان بس ما ادري ليش الصور مو راضيه تتحمل
ان شاء الله تعجبكم الصور

----------


## شفايف وردية

*السنة وكل سنة ان شاء اله في تقدم اكثر* 
*واله يعطيكم العافيه ومشكورين على الجهودوالتعب* 
*اللهم بحق الحسين يحفظكم ويحفظ البراعم الضغار المشاركين معكم* 
*السلا م عليك يا ابا عبد للهوعلى الارواح التي حلت بفنائك*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*مشكوره ع التغطيه خيتو عفاف الهدى*
*ومأجورين ومثابين* 
*والله يعطيكم ألف عافيه وفي ميزان أعمالكم الحسنه بإذن الله*
*السنه وكل سنه في طاعة الرحمن يارب*
*والله يحفظكم ويحفظ الصغار والله يثبتهم على ولاية أمير المؤمنين* 
*ودمتم في خدمة أبا عبد الله الحسين* 
*موفقه لكل خيرر*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> *السنة وكل سنة ان شاء اله في تقدم اكثر* 
> *الله يسمع منش*
> *واله يعطيكم العافيه ومشكورين على الجهودوالتعب* 
> *كلها في حب الحسين عليه السلام*
> *اللهم بحق الحسين يحفظكم ويحفظ البراعم الضغار المشاركين معكم* 
> *يا رب*
> *السلا م عليك يا ابا عبد للهوعلى الارواح التي حلت بفنائك*



مشكوره شفايف على احلى مرور

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
> 
> *مشكوره ع التغطيه خيتو عفاف الهدى*
> *العفو*
> *ومأجورين ومثابين* 
> *جميعا*
> *والله يعطيكم ألف عافيه وفي ميزان أعمالكم الحسنه بإذن الله*
> *السنه وكل سنه في طاعة الرحمن يارب*
> ...



مشكوره حبيبتي 
عالمرور

----------


## حساسه بزياده

حاطه صور البنات 
لاو ساميهم 
بس سؤال أخذت الإذن من أهلهم
ترى في ناس مستحييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل ترضى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> حاطه صور البنات 
> لاو ساميهم 
> بس سؤال أخذت الإذن من أهلهم
> بصراحه لا 
> ترى في ناس مستحييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل ترضى
> صحيح كلامش



بس هالفتايا هم بالطريق ما يتغطوا وفي المرحله الأبتدائية
 واتحمل ردة فعل الأهل الي مو عاجبنهم اذا فيه احد رافض
العرض
ومشكوره

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

*يسلموة خيوة عفاف الهدى التصوير احب الي موعجبها وتقول اهاليهم مايرضوة انو اختي من بينهم*
* واسانا*
* البنات كلهم متحجبات هم في ابتدئي عادي مافيها شيء مشكورة عفاف الهدى على التصوير وإنشاء اللله النسة الجاي بعد اللله يحفظهم من كل شر*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تصوير ولا احلى 

يسلموووووووو ع المجهووود الجميل 

لاعدمناك 

موفقه لكل خير وعساكِ ع القوووووهـ 

ارق التحايا 

عشووووق..,

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> *يسلموة خيوة عفاف الهدى التصوير احب الي موعجبها وتقول اهاليهم مايرضوة انو اختي من بينهم*
> *واسانا*
> *البنات كلهم متحجبات هم في ابتدئي عادي مافيها شيء مشكورة عفاف الهدى على التصوير وإنشاء اللله النسة الجاي بعد اللله يحفظهم من كل شر*



الله يحفظ الجميع خيو 
ومشكوره عالرد
على الأقل 
في وحده من الأهالي هني ويانا
اتبين ان الأهل ما عندهم مانع من التصوير 
فعلا ربما هناك من يعارض
الله المعين 
مشكوره خيو عالرد مره ثانيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> تصوير ولا احلى 
> عيونش الأحلى
> 
> يسلموووووووو ع المجهووود الجميل 
> في حب الحسين عليه السلام 
> لاعدمناك 
> ولا عدمناش خيو  
> موفقه لكل خير وعساكِ ع القوووووهـ  
> ارق التحايا  
> ...



مشكوره على احلى مرور

----------


## khozam

اللهم احفظهم بحق محمد وآل محمد

ويجعلهم من الخدام الزينبيات

تحياتي ويعطيك العافية على التصوير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكور على المرور اخوك 
وحشتنا هالطله الحلوه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد* 
*يسلمووووووووووووا* 
*مأجوره ومثابه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكوره حبيبتي على المرور

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*غاليتي عفاااف*
*صور حلووة كتير*
*الله يعطيج الف عاافيه ع المجهود*
*في ميزاان اعماالج يارب*
*وربي يوفقكم ويحفظكم من كل شر*
*ودوم في خدمة ابا عبدالله الحسين*
*دمتي بود*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعافيش غناتي 
وكل شي في حب الامام وخدمته

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد ..

مآجورين ..

في ميزآن اعمالكم

تغطيه رآئعه .. سلمتـِ غاليتي
.
.
بوركتـِ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وتسلمي حبيبتي عالمرور

----------


## خفايـ روح ــا

اللهم صل ع محمد وال محمد
مشكوره ع التغطيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكوره 
عالمرور

----------


## همس الصمت

تغطية رائعه عفاف
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب
ودوم نشوف هالاشياء الحلوة تزيد وتزدهر .
موفقة غناتي ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دعواتش غناتي

----------


## الولائي.

> اهلين 
> هادي ربع تغطيه لعشرة البنات في فبو الخباز بسنابس
> لجماعة انوار محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم
> 
> رقيه و تسنيم ومريومه وايه
> 
> 
> 
> جنان وزهراء وتسنيم ومريم ومريم
> ...



ما شاء الله تبارك الله خيتو خوش تغطية 

جميل منك هالتغطية إلى أحباب الله 

دمتم سالمين بعين الله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكور اخي الكريم
والله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## صمته جرحني

يعطيكي الف عافية خيتوا ع التصوير الحلو والتغطية الاروع 

الله يحفظهم بحق  محمد وال محمد ويجعلهم ممن يمتثلون بأمهم الزهراء

----------


## علي pt

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله*

*مثابين ومأجورين*

*وان شاء الله كلهم حسينيون*

----------


## مضراوي

تغطيه ولاآروع ..
.. يعطيك الف عافيه .. 
تحياتي ..
مضراوي ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورين عالمرور
والله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## تحطيم كول

في راد ماعجبني مول لاكان انا حبيت الصور اكثثثثثثثثثثثثثير اكثير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تم اللطش

----------

